# Web-Projekt als LIB - wie geht das?



## Fats (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo miteinander!

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Web-Projekte als Lib in andere Web-Projekte einzubinden? Ich stelle mir das vor wie das Einbinden eines JAR Files. Nur dass ein JAR File - zumindest meines Wissens - im Wesentlichen nur die "einfachen"  Java Klassen enthält. Ich möchte aber zusätzlich neben den Java-Klassen auch JSPs, Servlets, WEB-INF und web.xml mit den nötigen Konfigurationen einbinden. Geht sowas und wenn ja: wie? 

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Noctarius (26. Nov 2009)

Das würde dir was bringen?


----------



## Fats (26. Nov 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Das würde dir was bringen?


Ich hab mitunter Fragmente, die ich in verschiedenen Projekten wiederverwenden möchte. Sei es eine Userverwaltung, sei es ein Menüsystem, etc. Im Moment kopiere ich all die Klassen-Dateien, Servlets und JSPs manuell in jedes Projekt und passe die web.xml entsprechend an. Wenn es was zu verbessern gibt,  mach ich das sofort in dem gerade aktuellen Projekt. Jetzt alle anderen Projekte abzuklappern und dort die Änderungen auch schnell anzupassen, ist aufwendig und nervt. Das kann so nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein ... Daher die Frage.

Grüße
Fats


----------



## maki (26. Nov 2009)

Fats hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Web-Projekte als Lib in andere Web-Projekte einzubinden? Ich stelle mir das vor wie das Einbinden eines JAR Files. Nur dass ein JAR File - zumindest meines Wissens - im Wesentlichen nur die "einfachen"  Java Klassen enthält. Ich möchte aber zusätzlich neben den Java-Klassen auch JSPs, Servlets, WEB-INF und web.xml mit den nötigen Konfigurationen einbinden. Geht sowas und wenn ja: wie?
> s


Die Möglichkeit nennt sich "War-File" 
Für Maven2 zB. gibt es Plugins die mehrere Wars zusammenführen können.


----------



## Fats (26. Nov 2009)

Hm, ein WAR File kenn ich natürlich, aber ich hab bisher immer gedacht, dass ich in einem WAR-File die ganze WEB-APP einpacke (zippe) und dieses Paket als ganzes dann auf einen Server (Tomcat, etc.) transferiere. Dort wird es nur ausgepackt und die WEB-APP gestartet. Fertig. Mehr geht nicht.

Wie binde ich denn ein WAR in eine WEB-APP ein, wenn ich kein MAVEN2 hab? Kopiert man das in den WEB-INF/lib Ordner oder wie kann das gehen?

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## gizmo (26. Nov 2009)

Es gibt jar, war und ear, such dir was aus.
Was du genau vorhast, habe ich nicht verstanden... Aber kopieren musst du bestimmt nichts.
Auf Files in einem Jar kannst du über den Classloader zugreifen, nicht nur auf Klassen, auf alle Dateien im Jar. Ich denke das gilt auch für War und Ear.
Vermutlich reicht für dein Vorhaben ein jar.


----------



## maki (26. Nov 2009)

> Vermutlich reicht für dein Vorhaben ein jar.


Er will aber


> Nur dass ein JAR File - zumindest meines Wissens - im Wesentlichen nur die "einfachen" Java Klassen enthält. Ich möchte aber zusätzlich neben den Java-Klassen auch JSPs, Servlets, WEB-INF und web.xml mit den nötigen Konfigurationen einbinden. Geht sowas und wenn ja: wie?


Da bleibt nur das auspacken + zusammenkopieren der Dateien und ein Merge der web.xml, das manuell zu machen ist wegen letzterem schwierig.
Zum glück gibt es Plugins für Maven & Ant.


----------



## Fats (29. Nov 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank! Dann werd ich mir mal bei nächster Gelegenheit Maven / Ant ansehen - wird vermutlich nicht mit 5 Minuten getan sein  na mal schauen. Zumindest weiß ich, dass es nicht so geht, wie ich dachte.

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------

